
Visual Studio Code with a Full IDE Using Safari in iOS 13 - plg
https://twitter.com/ow/status/1135919541073014786
======
bdcravens
> This has the caveat that it only works entirely on iOS 13, which is in beta
> right now, and you may have limited success on older versions.

I tried running Coder on a cloud server and using it on my 11" iPad Pro. The
browser would never even render it. I assume then the version in iOS 13/iPadOS
is a requirement.

